# Be Quiet! Shadow Wings ausbauen ???



## SofMaz (27. März 2014)

Hallo an alle.

Weiß jemand wie ich die schraubenlose Gummibefestigung, ohne sie kaputt zu machen, entferne? Möchte den Lüfter gern austauschen, bekomme die Befestigung aber nicht ab. Jemand ne Ahnung?

Gruß,
SofMaz.


----------



## ricoroci (27. März 2014)

Einfach am Lüfter bzw. am Gummi ziehen, die halten das aus^^.
Wenn ich fragen darf, warum willst du sie ausbauen?


----------



## SofMaz (27. März 2014)

Ah ok, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hatte ich mir auch gedacht, hatte nur Angst die Befestigung leidet darunter. Lässt sich das ganze dann wieder normal einbauen? 

Ich habe ein BitFenix Shinobi als Gehäuse. Ein BitFenix Spectre ist hinten eingebaut. Wollte dann den Be Quiet Shadow Wing Mid Speed einbauen um Luft ins Gehäuse zu blasen. Leider hat die Montage keine bessere Kühlung gebracht. Im Gegenteil. Meine Graka ist um 1 Grad heißer als mit nur dem einen Lüfter. 

Ich vermute es liegt daran, dass das Spectre eine Drehzahl von 1.000 U/min und das Be Quiet 1.500. Ich denke so bleibt viel warme Luft drin. Deshalb möchte ich die Positionen tauschen. Den Sprectre nach vorn, das Be Quiet nach hinten. Wäre das sinnvoller?


----------



## freezy94 (27. März 2014)

Weil er sie tauschen möchte. Steht doch da.


----------



## SofMaz (27. März 2014)

Anzumerken sei, dass ich keine Lüfersteuerung habe. Und auf den Adapter hab ich keine Lust. Möchte Kabelsalat vermeiden.


----------



## ricoroci (27. März 2014)

Ach okay, sorry^^
Ja kannst du, einfach wieder reindrücken, das wars dann schon.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (27. März 2014)

Du meinst wohl Gummientkopplungen. Einfach so doll wie du kannst am Lüfter ziehen, dann sollte er in einem Ruck rausspringen. Wenn du den neuen einbaust, einfach so doll an den Pads ziehen wie es geht, sie können nicht reißen.


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. März 2014)

an sich sollte eigendlich kein hitzestau entstehen können und 1°C kann auch einfach messungenauigkeit sein.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (27. März 2014)

Es ist sowieso nicht so schlau Bequiet Lüfter zu kaufen. Dann sind wieder die Festplatten lauter und der Grafikkartenlüfter... Bequiet bewegen eben extrem wenig Luft auf 100% Drehzahl nur 50CFM. Mein Scythe Lüfter bewegt doppelt so viel..... Und ist immernoch billiger als der... hat ein besseres Lager..... Und meinen kann man auch von 600rpm an hochregeln, und wenn Lüfter langsam drehen merkt man sowieso keinen Unterschied. Man bezahlt eben mehr dafür, dass man einen schwächeren Lüfter bekommt.


----------



## SofMaz (27. März 2014)

MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Es ist sowieso nicht so schlau Bequiet Lüfter zu kaufen. Dann sind wieder die Festplatten lauter und der Grafikkartenlüfter... Bequiet bewegen eben extrem wenig Luft auf 100% Drehzahl nur 50CFM. Mein Scythe Lüfter bewegt doppelt so viel..... Und ist immernoch billiger als der... hat ein besseres Lager..... Und meinen kann man auch von 600rpm an hochregeln, und wenn Lüfter langsam drehen merkt man sowieso keinen Unterschied. Man bezahlt eben mehr dafür, dass man einen schwächeren Lüfter bekommt.


 

Kannst du die genaue Bezeichnung deines Scythe Lüfters nennen? Bin nämlich schon entäuscht vom fast 12€ teurem Shadow Wing. Vorallem hört man den Lüfter bei mir deutlich heraus. das BitFenix Spectre ist mit seinen 1000U/Min extrem leise. Der Shadow Wing ist mit seinen 1500U zwar gerade noch leise, aber deutlich hörbar. Bin schon entäuscht. Habe so gute Bewertungen gelesen wie leise er ja sein soll.


----------



## ricoroci (27. März 2014)

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, ich habe in meinem CoolerMaster 690 II 4x140mm gehabt, 
und die waren extrem leise (auch bei hoher Drehzahl) und hatten genug Luftdurchsatz um alles mit Frischluft zu versorgen.
Selbst jetzt reichen 2x140mm in der Front von meinem Obsidian um wirklich genug Luft reinzuschaufeln.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (27. März 2014)

SofMaz schrieb:


> Kannst du die genaue Bezeichnung deines Scythe Lüfters nennen? Bin nämlich schon entäuscht vom fast 12€ teurem Shadow Wing. Vorallem hört man den Lüfter bei mir deutlich heraus. das BitFenix Spectre ist mit seinen 1000U/Min extrem leise. Der Shadow Wing ist mit seinen 1500U zwar gerade noch leise, aber deutlich hörbar. Bin schon entäuscht. Habe so gute Bewertungen gelesen wie leise er ja sein soll.


 
Scythe Grand Flex PWM Scythe Grand Flex 120 PWM Case fan, 600~2400rpm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
Enttäuscht wirst du sowieso nicht sein, hat viel Kraft der Lüfter, und die hört man


----------



## freezy94 (27. März 2014)

Ich empfehle dir Nanoxia oder Enermax.


----------



## SofMaz (27. März 2014)

Leute mit Gewalt klappt es bei mir nicht. Das Gehäuse (Bitfenix Shinbi) lässt das nicht zu, da ist zu wenig Platz. Gibt es keine elegantere Art den Lüfter zu entfernen?


----------



## ricoroci (27. März 2014)

Doch, versuche mit einer Zange die "Gummischrauben" rauszuziehen.
Aber wie hast du den Lüfter reingebaut.
Ich kenne das Shinobi und eigentlich geht das doch ziemlich gut?


----------



## freezy94 (27. März 2014)

Bei der Zangenmethode kanns passieren, dass die Gummis reißen.


----------



## ricoroci (27. März 2014)

Naja ich habe noch keinen Gummi abgerissen, bei egal was für einer Methode^^


----------



## SofMaz (27. März 2014)

Ich habe den Lüfter am oberen Lüfteranschluss vorne installiert. Und da ist es ziemlich eng, wegen der Haltungungen von Festplatten. Beim Einbau war das absolut kein Problem. da eich ja vom Gehäuseinnneren den Lüfter nur halten und von außen drücken musste. Beim Abbau geht die "Lüfter rausziehen" Methode also wegen dem Laufwerkschacht schonmal nicht. Und die Gummis von außen abziehen geht mal gar nicht. Hab das Gefühl mein Fingernagel bricht. Und das Gummi löst sich gar nicht. Sehr stabil das Ganze. Und mit der Zange fürchte ich um schlimme Kratzer am Gehäuse und dass die Gummis kaputt gehen.


----------



## SofMaz (27. März 2014)

Also ich lasse den Be Quiet vorerst auf 7V drin. Scheint so zwar, gefühlt, null zu kühlen, aber wenigstens höre ich ihn jetzt nicht mehr. Außerdem fürchte ich darum, ihn beim Ausbau zu beschädigen, somit könnte ich ihn nicht mehr zurückgeben oder sinnvoll nutzen. Also bleibt er vorerst drin. Danke an euch für eure Antworten. Und sorry für meine vielen Posts, bin ne Forenjungfrau und bin zu sehr das "Satz tippen und ENTER" von Chats gewöhnt


----------



## Thanatos57 (27. März 2014)

Sollte man noch so etwas wie den Rest eines abgekauten Fingernagels haben,stecke man diesen unter den Rand jedes einzelnen der vier Plastikstifte und ziehe das Teil mit dem unheimlichen Kraftaufwand von vielleicht 3 Gramm mit äusserster Kraftanstrengung herraus
Also keine Sorge,mit etwas Fitnesstraining iwie schon machbar


----------



## ricoroci (28. März 2014)

Schraub einfach die Käfige raus  ?


----------



## Tazmal27 (28. März 2014)

Ich hab 3x Nanoxia Deep Silence 1100 RPM verbaut, MIt Mainboardsteuerung auf Stufe 1 oder 2 und höre den PC absolut nichtmehr.

In einem Gedämmten Gehäuse höre ich nicht weniger aber habe mehr Hitzeentwicklung .. bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kauf


----------



## micsterni14 (28. März 2014)

Das die Befestigung der BQ Lüfter ne Katastrophe ist, sollte bekannt sein 

Bei mir bleiben die Stifte nie ganz...

Ist Ich mal was ganz neues, das jemand so unzufrieden mit BQ Lüftern ist.

MfG


----------



## ricoroci (28. März 2014)

Also ich bin total zufrieden mit meinen Lüftern. Finde es deutlich besser als geschraubt und einfachee zu befestigen. 
Die Halterungen der Bitfenix Spectre Lüfter sind schlimm.


----------



## micsterni14 (28. März 2014)

BeQuiet hat halt auch n gewissen "Mythos", sag ich mal


----------



## LaMort (28. März 2014)

Hab gestern auch zwei 140er ShadowWings PWM in meinem Shinobi oben installiert. Bin sehr zufrieden. Gegenüber meinen alten 120er Arctic F12 ein echter Fortschritt. Ab 800 RPM hört man sie, unter 700 RPM unhörbar. Und bei 1000 RPM schaufeln sie viel, wenn sie müssen. 

Der verbaute Spectre ist allerdings auch sehr gut. Der läuft bei mir als CPU-Opt hinten und ist auch bei höheren Touren kaum zu hören.

Musste gestern auch mal kurz einen Lüfter wegen der Kabelrichtung drehen. Um die Pins zu lockern, bin ich einfach mit einer Schere unter die Pins gefahren und hab sie angehoben. Kein Problem.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (28. März 2014)

Das war aber ein Fehlkauf  . Das Lager ist ein seehr schlechtes Riffle Lager, die werden wohl nicht lange halten


----------



## LaMort (28. März 2014)

Komm, geh jemand trollen der darauf reinfällt. Ich hab sogar ein Y-Kabel verwendet, was Deiner Meinung ja auch ein Fehler ist. 

Ich bin mit den ShadowWings für diesen Einsatzzweck sehr zufrieden. Man muß nur den Einsatzzweck kennen. Als Cpu-Lüfter oder auch unten einblasend würde ich sie nicht nutzen.


----------



## SofMaz (28. März 2014)

Also ich sage ja nicht, dass sie schlecht sind. Aber für mich vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis nur ausreichend. Die Gummilösung ist super praktisch beim Einbau und minimiert Vibrationen, stimmt. Aber der Preis, dass beim Ausbau, der Lüfter, die Gummiteile oder der Lüfter drunterleiden müssen, ist es mir persönlich nicht wert.

Er läuft gerade bei mir über 7V. Ist ziemlich leise. Der Luftstrom ist aber echt sehr gering. Da ist der BitFenix Spectre klar besser. Er läuft unter 12V mit 1000U und ist nicht wirklich lauter als der Be Quiet. Ich denke viele sind sehr von der Marke Be Quiet beinflusst und gucken nicht genauer hin. Es stimmt schon, dass der Be Quiet 1A verarbeitet und sehr leise ist. Aber leise eben bis 800U/m. Und da gibt es deutlich günstigere Lüfter die das auch können.


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. März 2014)

ich würde einfach einen weiteren in die front bauen und auch den spectre durch einen bequiet austauschen. 
bequiet ist definitiv kein fehlkauf. und wie ich vorher (glaub ich) schon gesagt habe, 1°C als grund zum wechseln ist ein wenig unnötig, um nicht zu sagen, schwachsinn. 
bei 5°C oder noch mehr kannst du anfangen, dir gedanken über gründe zu machen.


----------



## SofMaz (28. März 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> ich würde einfach einen weiteren in die front bauen und auch den spectre durch einen bequiet austauschen.
> bequiet ist definitiv kein fehlkauf. und wie ich vorher (glaub ich) schon gesagt habe, 1°C als grund zum wechseln ist ein wenig unnötig, um nicht zu sagen, schwachsinn.
> bei 5°C oder noch mehr kannst du anfangen, dir gedanken über gründe zu machen.


 
Seh ich vollkommen anders. Es ist Schwachsinnig einen Lüfter drin zu lassen, welcher den PC nicht mehr lühlt als ohne ihn. Kein Unterschied ist da also schon Rückschritt, da er so sein Zweck, eben zu kühlen, nicht erfüllt. Wenn er dann noch (klar extrem minimal trotzdem ist es eben gegeben) um ca. 1grad schlechter kühlt, bin ich mit dem Kauf nicht zufrieden.


----------



## SofMaz (28. März 2014)

ricoroci schrieb:


> Also ich bin total zufrieden mit meinen Lüftern. Finde es deutlich besser als geschraubt und einfachee zu befestigen.
> Die Halterungen der Bitfenix Spectre Lüfter sind schlimm.


 
Also der Spectre hat ganz normale Schauben. Verstehe nicht was daran "schlimm" sein soll. Außerdem hört man ihn auch kaum. Aber jut, um Geschmack lässt es sich ja streiten. Darf ich dich fragen, welche Be QUiet du drin hast und unter welcher Geschwindigkeit sie laufen? Überlege mir den Mid SPeed mit dem Low Speed auszutauschen.


----------



## SofMaz (28. März 2014)

LaMort schrieb:


> Um die Pins zu lockern, bin ich einfach mit einer Schere unter die Pins gefahren und hab sie angehoben. Kein Problem.



Danke für den Hinweis. Mit der Schere alleine hat es bei mir nicht geklappt. Evtl habe ich sie zu hart eingestöpselt, die haben echt starken Wiederstand geleistet. Hab eine Nagelpfeile hinzugenommen dann hat es geklappt. Ein Gummipin ist dabei kaputt gegangen und mein Gehäuse ist leicht zerkratzt. Erbsenzählerei, aber ich hasse es wenn mir was zerkratzt.


----------



## SofMaz (28. März 2014)

Für die, die es interessiert. Jetzt wo der Be Quiet Lüfter weg ist und mein Shinobi nur noch mit dem vorinstallierten läuft, habe ich leicht bessere Werte (!!!). 

Mit dem be Quiet (Idle): 
CPU: 30Grad
M/B: 29-30 Grad 
GPU: 33 Grad 


Ohne (Idle):
CPU: 28 Grad
M/B: 26 Grad 
GPU: 31 Grad


Also das wundert mich echt. Wie kann das sein? Gehäuseinneres ist super ordentlich verkabelt. Hatte hinten den BitFenix Spectre mit 1000U zum Luft aussaugen und vorne den Be Quiet mit 7v (ca. 1000 U) für die frische Luft. Luftstrom also gegben. Wie kann man sowas erklären? Habe damals mit dem billigen Xilence schon leichte Kühlerfolge durch einzelne Lüfter feststellen können. Wundert mich doch sehr.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (28. März 2014)

Das liegt daran, dass Bequiet Lüfter nichts bringen. Gut erkannt. Hau dir nen Scythe rein und wunder dich über die neuen Temps


----------



## ricoroci (28. März 2014)

MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass Bequiet Lüfter nichts bringen. Gut erkannt. Hau dir nen Scythe rein und wunder dich über die neuen Temps


 
Deine Aussage ist einfach Quatsch! 
Klar bringen sie was, sonst wären es keine Lüfter.
Sie sind aber eher auf eine geringe Lautstärke als auf hohe Leistung ausgelegt.
Und wenn man sie hochdrehen lässt, dann hat man auch mit denen viel Leistung.(bei entsprechender Lautstärke)


----------



## LaMort (28. März 2014)

Das lässt sich pauschal nicht erklären. Ich hab mit dem Kauf meiner neuen GPU auch noch mal ordentlich experimentieren müssen. So war z.B. der Airflow vorne rein, hinten raus nicht mehr optimal für mich, da so die Grafikkarte wenig von profitiert hat. Kurzerhand den Macho um 90° gedreht und einen Gehäuselüfter von vorne nach unten, schon hatte ich ~8° kühlere Temperaturen. 

Im Zweifel würde ich tippen, daß bei Deiner Konstellation mit zwei Lüftern, zu wenig Luft abtransportiert wurde. Würde evtl. lohnen, den Bequiet mal nach oben zu packen um Unterdruck zu erzeugen.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (28. März 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm77H5i_0_E Da siehst du den Grand Flex den ich hab. Wenn er einmal in die Gänge kommt und auf voller Drehzahl ist, hört man es durchs ganze Haus und es kommt hinten Wind raus. Den spürt man auch in 40cm Entfernung noch. Das ist "viel Leistung"


----------



## SofMaz (28. März 2014)

MafiaLukas7518 schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass Bequiet Lüfter nichts bringen. Gut erkannt. Hau dir nen Scythe rein und wunder dich über die neuen Temps


 
Also klappt das PWM unabhängig vom Mainboard? Ich habe das AsRock H87 Pro4. Und kannst du mir was über die Lautstärke sagen? Ich suche ein guten Ausgleich von geringer Lautstärke und guter Kühlung. Auch beim Zocken sollte er nicht zu laut werden. Mich stört es niicht, mit den Kopfhörer hör ich sowieso nichts, aber ich will da meine Frau nicht auf die Nerven mit. Die hat schon so nen Kick auf mein PC da soll sie durch laute Lüfter kein Grund zum meckern finden


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. März 2014)

damit pwm läuft, brauchst einen 4pin anschluss am mainboard und am lüfter. oder eine wandlerkarte zwischen dem mainboard und einem 3pin lüfter


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (28. März 2014)

SofMaz schrieb:


> Also klappt das PWM unabhängig vom Mainboard? Ich habe das AsRock H87 Pro4. Und kannst du mir was über die Lautstärke sagen? Ich suche ein guten Ausgleich von geringer Lautstärke und guter Kühlung. Auch beim Zocken sollte er nicht zu laut werden. Mich stört es niicht, mit den Kopfhörer hör ich sowieso nichts, aber ich will da meine Frau nicht auf die Nerven mit. Die hat schon so nen Kick auf mein PC da soll sie durch laute Lüfter kein Grund zum meckern finden


 
Dann ist der Grand Flex PWM genau das richtige für dich. Bei 600rpm Silent, bei 1000rpm leise, bei 1600rpm laut , bei 2000rpm extrem laut , bei 2400rpm vibriert das ganze Gehäuse und du hast Tornado


----------



## SofMaz (28. März 2014)

@feuertoifel: ah ok, danke dir. 

@MafiaLukas: Danke für den Link. lol. Kam bei dir noch keine Polizei mit dem Spruch Nachbarn hätten sich beschwert da sei ein Hubschauber bei Ihnen gelandet? Der ist ja extrem laut. Ich such da schon was leiseres


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

Dann laß den Scythe da wo er ist, das Teil ist höllelaut....

Packe Dir 2 von denen rein und Du hast Ruhe UND Durchsatz: 

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MafiaLukas ist bei uns, was Slimer bei den Ghostbusters ist, den darf man nicht allzu Ernst nehmen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ricoroci (28. März 2014)

Die BlackSilentPro kann ich nur empfehlen! 
Habe die für meine Wasserkühlung und die sind echt richtig gut und leise!


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (28. März 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann laß den Scythe da wo er ist, das Teil ist höllelaut....
> 
> Packe Dir 2 von denen rein und Du hast Ruhe UND Durchsatz:
> 
> ...


 
Das witzige ist, man kann ihn auch kaum irgendwo kaufen, sie verkaufen sich extrem schlecht irgendwie.. Am Anfang wollte sie jeder, und jetzt hat sie nichtmal mehr der Computerladen um die Ecke.. Hab das Gefühl keiner will die mehr haben


----------



## SofMaz (28. März 2014)

@icedaft: danke für die Links. 

Was haltet ihr von den zwei? Sind bei Mindfactory am besten bewertet:

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm 900 U/min 11 dB(A)

Scythe Slip Stream 120 120x120x25mm 800 U/min 11 dB(A) schwarz

hat die jemand?


----------



## LaMort (28. März 2014)

Tu Dir einen Gefallen und laß die vom Forumstroll keine Turbine andrehen. 
Wie allerorten festgestellt wird, den perfekten Lüfter gibt es nicht. Ein guter Lüfter bleibt bis ~800 RPM leise und schaufelt wenn er laut werden muß genug Luft. 
Für mich ist daher auch PWM unverzichtbar.  
Ob nun bequiet, NB, Noctua oder Alpenföhn, die Unterschiede sind häufig nur optischer Natur. Wenn die Temperaturen trotz ordentlichem Lüfter nicht stimmen, ist er entweder kaputt oder die Anordnung passt nicht.


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (28. März 2014)

SofMaz schrieb:


> Ich such da schon was leiseres


 
Wie wärs dann mit dem hier? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiHRbVGN39M


----------



## FeuerToifel (28. März 2014)

als ganz groben richtwert kannst du die 1000rpm grenze nehmen. alles darunter ist kaum oder sogar garnicht zu hören


----------

